# Raid auf Sen`jin und Wegkreuz



## Evernight (10. Dezember 2007)

Also ich möchte diesen Freitag einen Raid machen auf Sen´jin machen und auch Wegkreuz. Bei Intresse schreibt es bitte in das Thema.


----------



## Jamain (10. Dezember 2007)

Server währe ganz hilfreich zu wissen.


----------



## Rark (10. Dezember 2007)

Wie wäre es mit ein paar Informationen?
Server, Uhrzeit ...


----------



## riesentrolli (10. Dezember 2007)

omg noch so einer der sowas online postet. behaltet sowas doch mal für euch und fragt nur aufm server nach leutz die mitmachn wolln. ach ja: GANKEN SUCKT!


----------



## Alipius (10. Dezember 2007)

also so eine scheiß idee kann ja scheinbar nur allies einfallen
wenn du muffe hättest würdeste og raiden und nicht son scheiß


----------



## it's magic (10. Dezember 2007)

lol -.- das wegekreuz bash ich alleine da brauch man doch keinen raid... geh uc oder og raiden das macht auch mehr fun ^.^


----------



## Schamll (10. Dezember 2007)

genau und senjin schaffst auch alleine ^^


----------



## Ars_Mc_Ars (10. Dezember 2007)

Evernight schrieb:


> Also ich möchte diesen Freitag einen Raid machen auf Sen´jin machen und auch Wegkreuz. Bei Intresse schreibt es bitte in das Thema.



da hast du dir ja richtig was vorgenommen...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exodos (10. Dezember 2007)

Jaja den Allys wirds wieder langweilig. 

Kann mir schon denken. Der Raid is ca. um 17:00 weil ihr um 18:00 von euren Eltern ins Bett geschickt werdet


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (10. Dezember 2007)

Das ist doch unterste Schublade wenn ich diese grünequipten Allies auf lvl 70 sehe die XR attacken oder TM....

Da logg ich immer um und gang die bis zum ausloggen!

Tod all denen sie meinen Lowies-killen zeugt von Skill!


----------



## Davidor (10. Dezember 2007)

Exodos schrieb:


> Jaja den Allys wirds wieder langweilig.
> 
> Kann mir schon denken. Der Raid is ca. um 17:00 weil ihr um 18:00 von euren Eltern ins Bett geschickt werdet



Klick mich?

.......

Bitte unterlasse diese Kommentare demnächst,danke


----------



## bny' (10. Dezember 2007)

Exodos schrieb:


> Jaja den Allys wirds wieder langweilig.
> 
> Kann mir schon denken. Der Raid is ca. um 17:00 weil ihr um 18:00 von euren Eltern ins Bett geschickt werdet



Der war gut, und in den meisten Fällen wahr =)


----------



## Exodos (10. Dezember 2007)

Davidor schrieb:


> Klick mich?
> 
> .......
> 
> Bitte unterlasse diese Kommentare demnächst,danke




Mein Bruder is 12 und kann gut WoW spieln. Hat 70 Mage und macht zurzeit sein Gladiatorenset fertig. Aber der der den Thread aufgemacht hat is son fetter Kiddie Noob echt. IHR BEKOMMT KEINE EHRE WENN IHR NPCS UMBRINGT

Edit: Ich sage immer Kiddie is immer einer der sich kindisch benimmt. Kann auch sein dass ich zu einem 30 Jährigern Kiddie sage. Und einen 13 Jährigen für erwachsen halte. Aber es stimmt sicher dass min. die Hälfte der Allys unter 14 sind


----------



## Lilo07 (10. Dezember 2007)

Davidor schrieb:


> Klick mich?
> 
> .......
> 
> Bitte unterlasse diese Kommentare demnächst,danke




Genau!

Ihr seid alles voll die agressiven Mobber und wir die armen Opfer, wir können doch gar nichts dafür, dass wir jetzt halt noch 13 sind ... uhhuhu

<lilo>


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (10. Dezember 2007)

/sign @ Exodos


----------



## Jargon (10. Dezember 2007)

gibt welche die nur mist machen und nur müll labern ! aber wie in meinem falle habe ich leute die unter 16 sind und sich richtig erwachsen verhalten!


----------



## Nanubis (10. Dezember 2007)

/sign Exodos


----------



## Svipall (10. Dezember 2007)

......denk dran: Wow is erst ab 12 freigegeben!


----------



## fabdiem (10. Dezember 2007)

übel -.-

gestern auf tichondrius 

horde : darnassus, exodar, sw bosse gelegt!


----------



## Exodos (10. Dezember 2007)

fabdiem schrieb:


> übel -.-
> 
> gestern auf tichondrius
> 
> horde : darnassus, exodar, sw bosse gelegt!




Bekommt man net für die Bosse Ehre??

Ich meine jetzt für Bosse net normale Wachen. Hab noch nie nen Raid auf ne Allystadt gemacht.


----------



## Scandiaca (10. Dezember 2007)

Juhuuu.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Erinnert sich einer von euch Antwortern vielleicht an den Thread auf Buffed vor einer Weile, in dem es um den Umgangston innerhalb der Foren ging? Alle, die damals so großmundig gesagt haben, sie würden immer angemessen reagieren, dürfen sich jetzt mal selbst auf die Schulter klopfen und eine  Keks nehmen. 

Und im Übrigen glaube ich mal ganz stark das der Threadsteller sich einen Scherz erlaubt hat, und genau eine solche Reaktion á la "flame an die Wand" bezweckt hat. Wäre das ganze Ernst gewesen, hätte er wenigstens Server und Uhrzeit angegeben. 

Also suma sumarum wiedermal ein Thread, der provozieren wollte, und sein Ziel mustergültig erreicht hat.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Guze no Tomogara (10. Dezember 2007)

Also, Ich halte nichtmehr soviel vom Open-PvP... Ich beteidige Mich zwar, aber auch nur aus langer Weile.
Wenn ihr Horde oder Allianz schnetzeln wollt, dann geht Alterac-Valley, Warsonggulch und so :x


----------



## Monyesak (10. Dezember 2007)

crossroads?
also bitte...


----------



## dejaspeed (10. Dezember 2007)

ja das ist langsam echt peinlich das sich die allianz immer nur da hinwagt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (10. Dezember 2007)

Jo leider gibt es auch Hordler die gerne mal In den Hauptstädten der Allianz rumgimpen... wobei das wiederum auch net so assig ist solange die net dauernd Kopfnuss auf einen machen


----------



## Fialldarg (10. Dezember 2007)

Also erstens: Crossrouads Sen`jin...ne RAId-ne richtige 40 man oder ne 6 man, das ist auch ne Raid ???
Zweitens: server, bei wem soll man sich melden, Urzeiht-DATUM, kann ja auch 260 sein...
Drittens: Also, ist die Raid jetzt für lvl 30-35, weil dann macht die Raid einen geringen Sinn oder für t6 equippte 70er, die da gerne mitgehen^^
Viertens: Ich weiß zwar nicht was /push bedeutet n nem Forum aber es klingt "kuhhhhl" wie ich zu sagen pflege..

/PUSH


----------



## Bodog (10. Dezember 2007)

Hallo,

Es gibt auch 12 jährige die Horde spielen (ich zb. xD )
Aber ich verhalte mich auch dem entsprechend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Finde es aber irgendwie komisch wieso man einen raid veranstalten will auf ner "Hilfe Seite " dafür gibts doch ne Gilde oder ?

pls    /close

Mfg Bodog


----------



## Exodos (10. Dezember 2007)

Bodog schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Es gibt auch 12 jährige die Horde spielen (ich zb. xD )
> Aber ich verhalte mich auch dem entsprechend
> ...




Er hat zwar keine Berufe geskillt aber reden tut er wie ein 15Jähriger nice =)


----------



## 2Pac (10. Dezember 2007)

Haha euer Server wird abschmieren
den es gibt bestimmt ein paar Leute bei buffed die Horde auf SenJin spielen ...


----------



## Ilunadin (10. Dezember 2007)

Also sorry aber WENN man schon Lowie-Dörfer killen geht ist das arm und  das dann auch noch zu posten und dazu aufzurufen zeugt von 0,0 Skill...

Achja...meist is dann Schluß wenn 2 gut equipte PvP 70er kommen...da liegen dann plötzlich 5 ach-sind-wir-stark-Allies im Staub...


----------



## lollercoaster (10. Dezember 2007)

och leutz es interessiert niemanden, wenn euch der thread nicht gefällt.Außerdem wenn ihr diesen thread sinnlos findet dann REPORT! aber nicht so ein dämliches geflame also bitte-.- naja also bitte /close diesen thread is durch die comments und fehlenden infos bis jetzt unbrauchbar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veit Rausch (10. Dezember 2007)

Flame! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Das Licht (10. Dezember 2007)

bin auch erst 13 und in meienr gilde wimmelt es nur von +16 jährige. die akzeptieren mich so wie ich bin. mit denen kann ma gut zocken.

@topic
crossroad ist doch voll veraltet traut euch mal an og ran.
wir hordler gehen einmal im monat nach og, um für einen jäger des gnompet zu holen xD


----------



## raff (10. Dezember 2007)

fabdiem schrieb:


> übel -.-
> 
> gestern auf tichondrius
> 
> horde : darnassus, exodar, sw bosse gelegt!





wtf is das fürn boonserver? Oo
darnassus und exodar sind mir ja wurst, da ist eh kein ally. 
Aber sw... lol da würde die horde bei uns schon an der brücke verrecken.


----------



## Stoffl (10. Dezember 2007)

Ich liebe euch alle...


----------



## Bodog (10. Dezember 2007)

An Exodos  :



Liegt auch daran das ich umgeskillt habe xD

hoffe das zitat klappt hab das noch nie gemacht

MFg Bodog


----------



## Gatar (10. Dezember 2007)

oh man leute...irgendwie ist die reaktion hier einfach nur arm...
1) Alter hat nix mit Spielverhalten zu tun.
2) Ernste Antworten hab ich hier noch keine gelesen (also welche die sich auch aufs Topic beziehen, unabhängig davon ob es sinnvoll ist oder nicht)
3) Ally-Horde-Flames sind arm...horde gankt oft genug in Westfall rum also tut nicht immer so als wärt ihr soo viel besser nur weils jetzt hier mal ein ally war


----------



## Sartor (10. Dezember 2007)

Ihr wollt Senjin und das Wegekreuz Raiden?????
Oh lol.Na gut was will man schon von Allies erwarten für mehr reichts bei euch auch nicht als sich in Start- und Lowlevelgebiete zu verdrücken und die Lowlevel Hordler und die Npcs zu töten. Ich find das jedesmal erbärmich und armselig wenn ein 70er Allie da her kommt und nen z.B lvl 12er killt.Was soll der Schwachsinn seit ihr echt zu doof um es mit Gegnern vom gleichen level aufzunehmen? Das is halt das peinliche verhalten der Allianz.

Allianz=Heulsusenverein


----------



## Arkoras (10. Dezember 2007)

Das schrieb:


> bin auch erst 13 und in meienr gilde wimmelt es nur von +16 jährige. die akzeptieren mich so wie ich bin. mit denen kann ma gut zocken.
> 
> @topic
> crossroad ist doch voll veraltet traut euch mal an og ran.
> wir hordler gehen einmal im monat nach og, um für einen jäger des gnompet zu holen xD



Ähm, ihr geht einmal im Monat nach OG? Ich bin jeden Tag da.^^ Das Gnomenpet hast du sicher bei 
Giga gesehen, aber das teil GIBT ES NICHT! Es ist 1) weder auf buffed.de noch sonst wo zu finden und 2) hast du die werte von dem Ding gesehen? Das ersetzt einen ganzen Spieler! Ich denke, die haben sich nen sehr gelungen aber trotzdem einen Schertz erlaubt. (Genau wie damahls, als sie gesagt haben, dass man die verbuggte Braufestquest mit nem blöden Spruch machen kann. 20min. später sind alle mit diesem Spruch schreiend durch IF/OG gerannt^^)
Also würd ich nächstes mal zuerst überlegen, was du schreibst, das mit dem Gnomenpet glaub ich dir jedenfalls nicht, der Geisterwolf ok, der is echt da, aber die Gnomwache sicher net. (Hab da auch ne Wette abgeschlossen, wenns das blöde Ding wirklich gibt, bin ich um 500g ärmer, wenn nicht um 500 reicher)


----------



## Das Licht (11. Dezember 2007)

ich glaub auch das die uns verarscht haben.
weil wir haben es bisjetzt noch nicht gefunden


----------



## jeNoova (12. Dezember 2007)

Solche Leute wie du machen mich aggresivv HEHEHE^^ 

-_____________________________________________-


----------

